# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Greqia heq karantinën dhe hap kufijtë për turistët, zbulohen rregullat e reja

## Albo

Pas shumë kohësh e mbyllur, Greqia ka vendosur të hapë kufijtë për turistët. Mësohet se nga e hëna, 19 prill, vizitorët nga BE, SHBA, Britania, Serbia, Izraeli dhe Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe nuk do të kenë karantinë të detyruar.

Udhëtarët nga këto vende do të tregojnë certifikatën e vaksinimit kundër Covid-19 ose test molekular negativ PCR të 72-orëve të fundit. Ndërkohë që do duhet të përshtaten me kushtet e lock-doën të zonës përkatëse, ku do vendosen.


Udhëzimi NOTAM për fluturime ajrore të kufizuara në çështje madhore skadon më 19 prill dhe sipas informacioneve, ka gjasa të mos rinovohet në formën e deritanishme.

Fluturimet për pasagjerët që nuk detyrohen me karantinë 7-ditore, do lejohen drejt aeroporteve të Athinës, Selanikut, Iraklio, Chania, Rodhos, Kos, Mikonos, Santorini, Korfuz dhe dy pika kufitare tokësore.

Në fuqi mbetet akoma vendimi për udhëtarët nga Shqipëria. Konkretisht, lejohet hyrja në territorin grek vetëm nga kufiri tokësor me Kakavijën, për disponuesit e lejes së qëndrimit apo personat me shtetësi greke, banorë të Shqipërisë, të cilët paraqesin dokumenta vërtetuese të arsyes madhore, për të cilën duhet të vizitojnë Greqinë.

Gjithashtu, udhëtimet drejt aeroportit të Athinës e Selanikut lejohen për disponues të lejeve të qëndrimit në Greqi apo shtetas shqiptarë vetëm me arsye të jashtëzakonshme, të vërtetuara me dokumentat përkatëse.

Hyrja në territorin grek lejohet me test molekular PCR negativ të 72 orëve të fundit, formularin PLF plotësuar 48-orët e fundit, dokumentat që vërtetojnë arsyen e udhëtimit si dhe me karantinë 7-ditore të detyrueshme.

Nuk lejohen akoma udhëtimet për turizëm apo vizitë nga shtetasit shqiptarë, jo-rezidentë në Greqi! Në pritje të udhëzimeve lehtësuese në 14 maj, dita që Greqia ka deklaruar se hap kufijtë për mbarë turistët.

MAPO

----------

